# Can't preview the Lease Agreement?



## Jblackbelt (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to disagree with the comment that there is nothing unreasonable about the lease. In clause 18 it specifically states that other than a spouse that no one can drive the vehicle without explicit written consent from BMW fs. This means that anytime I hand my keys over to a valet in NYC I am in violation of my lease. While its something that really is not enforceable, it is something that 99% of people break as they let their kids, valet, garage attendants, etc drive the cars and in turn violate the lease.

Unfortunately, BMW won't budge on changing the wording of this and the only work around is to request a letter every time.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

Jblackbelt said:


> I have to disagree with the comment that there is nothing unreasonable about the lease. In clause 18 it specifically states that other than a spouse that no one can drive the vehicle without explicit written consent from BMW fs. This means that anytime I hand my keys over to a valet in NYC I am in violation of my lease. While its something that really is not enforceable, it is something that 99% of people break as they let their kids, valet, garage attendants, etc drive the cars and in turn violate the lease.
> 
> Unfortunately, BMW won't budge on changing the wording of this and the only work around is to request a letter every time.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Really? I've never noticed or heard of that before!


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

I never noticed it either, but something has to be wrong there. I can see the part about an uninsured driver (although most if not all policies have uninsured coverage, and one of the requirements is to maintain insurance), but like JBlack said it makes no sense that someone's kids or a valet couldn't drive the car. I wonder why that is even in there...


----------



## Jblackbelt (Mar 18, 2007)

I've raised the concern before and request a letter each time. They won't give me an answer as to why its there and refuse to change it


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Jblackbelt said:


> I have to disagree with the comment that there is nothing unreasonable about the lease. In clause 18 it specifically states that other than a spouse that no one can drive the vehicle without explicit written consent from BMW fs. This means that anytime I hand my keys over to a valet in NYC I am in violation of my lease. While its something that really is not enforceable, it is something that 99% of people break as they let their kids, valet, garage attendants, etc drive the cars and in turn violate the lease.
> 
> Unfortunately, BMW won't budge on changing the wording of this and the only work around is to request a letter every time.


I think you are reading too much into this. "Drive" does not mean "park". Of course if your car is in the shop a technician is going to need to test it out. "Drive" would mean taking it out on the road to get from point A to point B. Leasing is tantamount to renting. Go rent a car and read the contract. It will have the same language, of course, only the listed renter is supposed to operate the vehicle.



CTSoxFan said:


> ... but like JBlack said it makes no sense that someone's kids or a valet couldn't drive the car. I wonder why that is even in there...


Seriously, you can't think of any reason why it would say this?

Well, I invite you to consider the fact that with a lease, BMWFS *owns the vehicle*, not the lessee. They want to make sure that their *ass*ests are protected as I am sure you would to. What would think would happen if a lessee turned a vehicle loose to a kid or a friend under the influence, and the car got stacked up, someone killed or hurt. BMWFS as Owner (Lessor) could be held liable.


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> Seriously, you can't think of any reason why it would say this?
> 
> Well, I invite you to consider the fact that with a lease, BMWFS *owns the vehicle*, not the lessee. They want to make sure that their *ass*ests are protected as I am sure you would to. What would think would happen if a lessee turned a vehicle loose to a kid or a friend under the influence, and the car got stacked up, someone killed or hurt. BMWFS as Owner (Lessor) could be held liable.


Jon - I see your take on this, however I believe sections 20 and 33 cover that scenario, as I can't imagine BMWs lawyers would allow someone to drive a car owned by the company without having CYA clauses in the contract to protect their interests.


----------



## Jblackbelt (Mar 18, 2007)

Jon, I see where you are coming from but the fact is to park a car it must be driven. While the concept between a rental and a lease is the same, one is for a term that usually is years in length while the other is short term. In addition, what if a CEO has drivers for their 7 series that constantly change? That would mean that each time the employee chauffeuring the CEO would not be covered thus violating the lease.


----------

